# F/Sale 2011 Volkl Gotama 178's



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

Up for sale is a lightly used pair of 2011 Volkl Gotama’s 178
Dimensions: 138/106/122
Radius: 29m
Full Rockered Twin Tip / Volkl ELP Rocker
Mounted with Marker Griffon Schizo’s
Purchase skis last year on Ebay for $600 and bought the Schizo’s here locally for $275
I have about 8 days on them, they were just tuned at Golf and Ski Warehouse and Hot Waxed….used only once since tune on groomers with some light pow….still wax on them.
Im putting them up on Ebay but thought Id throw them here first.
Ive seen Demo’s for sale in the $450 to $500 range that are not even close to the condition these are in.
There are only slight top sheet nicks showing on these, the bases are almost 100% perfect. I only skied them in good Snow conditions and always used them on the same side…nicks are only on the inside edges
Griffon Schizo’s are mounted in the Neutral position but have 3 forward and 3 rear settings to find your sweetspot.These are set up for a 325 (11.5 or 12) boot with a 4-12 Din 
Im putting them up on Ebay for $625
I can let them go local for $500 cash

John


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

last pic, if I don't sell before my Soul7S Show up I may pull the Markers off and sell without Bindings at a lower price.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Crazy thought :dunce: but you wouldnt happen to want to trade would you? Been wanting to get on a set of ski's for a few years now but dont feel like shelling out the cash to make it happen. I have a 2013 Burton Super Hero 148 that has about 8-10 days on it and only minimal base scratches. No worries if snowboarding might not be your thing....figure its worth a shot.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

Planb420

thanks for the offer but I Don't snowboard….happily on ski's !!

TY


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2013)

no worries, was in hopes you might dabble in both


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 9, 2014)

Skis Sold tonight after I swapped out the Griffon Schizo's with the Demo binding that came off the Soul 7s
back down to one pair of Powder skis's !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2014)

Curious.......how much did you fetch for them?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Curious.......how much did you fetch for them?


After swapping out the Marker Griffons to the Rossi Axial Demo's, I dropped the price to $425 and they sold for $400 on CL
Close enough to breaking even on the Soul7s with keeping my better bindings....works for me !


----------

